# LLWW 2016 Pen Swap



## Lou Currier (Jul 18, 2016)

I recently participated in the Lynn Lacey 2016 Pen Swap. The rules required a segmented blank and you had to do a video of making the pen and receiving your pen from your swap partner. My pairing partner was from the UK. 

This was a lot of fun and a great challenge. The link to my video is below. 






Do I get bonus points for a messy workshop?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

"Two things"
First, your music choice for the video was awesome. 
"Second"
Great choice in your avatar... lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 18, 2016)

Great job Lou...on both the pen and the video.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2016)

Cool video Lou. I agree with the musical choice as well....good stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 19, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2016)

Great job Lou. Don beat me to the punch I loved your music choices and I especially never tire of the Benny Hill theme. 

Nice looking pens. What is the significance of the cloth, is that his county? Very cool he sent that.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Great job Lou. Don beat me to the punch I loved your music choices and I especially never tire of the Benny Hill theme.
> 
> Nice looking pens. What is the significance of the cloth, is that his county? Very cool he sent that.



He sent me a few items explaining the history of his village...it was pretty cool. 

Could you imagine if Benny Hill was on TV today?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

